
Show HN: Open Source Mobile Privacy Policy - matt2000
https://www.docracy.com/mobileprivacy/
======
JohnHaugeland
I bought mine from lawyers. You guys are all welcome to it, provided you
change the various names first.

Thing is, you really should get a lawyer to check yours. These things aren't
cut and paste; your situation won't be the same as someone else's, and the
details can matter, a lot.

So yes, use this as a starting point. But getting things like these checked by
a lawyer is less than a hundred bucks.

Once you're underway, it's basic safety, like insurance is, like encrypting
your laptop's hard drive is.

Get yourself protected, once a hundred bucks isn't a big deal.

I'm putting mine on a nopaste, with all the names removed, because I don't
want to turn my comment into an advertisement.

<http://pastebin.com/MbZUb1Mi>

I hope this helps, but seriously, I'm just some jerk on HN. Once you can
afford it, get the real thing.

------
thehodge
I might be just an idiot but it took me a good thirty seconds before I
realised I had to scroll, I was clicking the phone trying to see what the CTA
was

~~~
lhnz
The arrow was very misleading.

~~~
acoyfellow
I think you nailed it. If the arrow was simply pointing down, it could help.

------
thejosh
Nice idea.

For your ads button, having an id="ads" blocks it from people using Adblock.

~~~
zalew
Yeah, a very primitive 'feature' of adblocks. Discovered it for the first time
a long time ago when I named some kind of 'addons' div 'ad' and it
disappeared.

------
DodgyEggplant
Automattic privacy policy and terms of service are allowed to use under
creative commons license: <http://automattic.com/privacy/>

~~~
martey
I love the Automattic documents, but they are focused on traditional websites.
The Docracy privacy policies are specifically targeted towards mobile
applications. If a smartphone developer was to customize the Automattic
documents, they would need do significant modifications in order to cover
mobile-specific use cases.

It would be nice if the Docracy policies clearly stated what license that they
are covered on.

------
illyism
Great, I've found this site a year ago but I didn't bookmark it and forgot all
about it. I kept looking for it but searching "Open source contracts" or
anything similar does not help as the site is fairly hidden in Google.

Thanks for reminding me about it. The site is invaluable for me as a
freelancer and developer. [http://www.docracy.com/topic/1e6bi5l90z/open-
source-legal-do...](http://www.docracy.com/topic/1e6bi5l90z/open-source-legal-
documents-for-developers)

------
firefoxman1
Wow, thank you for this. It seems to cover everything I could think of (plus a
whole lot more) so is a ToS still necessary if you use this? What's the
difference?

------
gem
I really like this. I've found it surprisingly hard to find freely available
legal types of documents along the lines of privacy policies, terms and
conditions and freelance contracts. I don't want to have to hire a lawyer for
a small project when I know it could be covered by a boilerplate document.
This will be a great resource for small app developers.

~~~
danpat
While technically copyright infringement, boilerplate legal text is routinely
copied, even by lawyers.

This court case (AFLAC v. Assurant, et al.) drew a bit of a line in the sand
about what's OK and what isn't:

[http://danashultz.com/blog/2009/11/20/can-i-create-my-
standa...](http://danashultz.com/blog/2009/11/20/can-i-create-my-standard-
form-contract-by-starting-with-someone-elses/)

"The moral: There is not likely to be a problem if you copy routine legal or
business terms, but if you copy unique provisions that are important to
another company’s business, you might find yourself on the short end of a
copyright infringement lawsuit."

When putting together our T&C, etc, our lawyer suggested we browse around and
copy clauses we liked from the big guys and put it together into some
semblance of what we want, then he would review it. Saves lots of legal
expense compared with getting him to do all the work, and cost us almost no
extra time as we would have needed to dictate to him what we wanted anyway.

------
snambi
Thanks. We needed this for long time.

